# Hi @ All



## gh0stSurf3r (13 März 2011)

Hi @ All ... ... ... ...

Wie in jedem gepflegten Forum fängt man auch hier am besten denke ich, als neuer User mit einer Vorstellung an... Dann will ich mal ...

Mein Name ist gh0stSurf3r & ich komme aus cologne!

Ich bin noch in div. anderen Boards active und dort z.T. als , n00b~helfer bzw. "Board-Guard" tätig ...

Ich bin auch in der Tut. Section sehr active und habe auch das ein o. andere selbst erstellte txt. wie auch video Tut zu bieten!

Auf jeden Fall soweit ein fröhliches Hallo an alle & auf gute Zusammenarbeit!!!

gr33tz ~ gh0stSurf3r


----------



## kissbela (14 März 2011)

hi


----------



## General (14 März 2011)

gh0stSurf3r und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## astrosfan (16 März 2011)

Hallo ghostsurfer, willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (15 Apr. 2011)

herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2011)

Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Apr. 2011)

*Ein Happy 

 bei uns *


----------



## HazelEyesFan (17 Apr. 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------

